# Surefire Beast II . . . An Intimate PICtorial (dial-up heavy)



## seery (Oct 29, 2008)

An up close PICtorial of the Surefire Beast II.

PIC#0
Chillin' with the LED's on!






PIC#1
Beast II sporting the Li-Ion handle and a Spec-Ops strap.





PIC#2 
Head detached and shown next to the primary handle.





PIC#3
Close-up of the head.





PIC#4
Inside rear of the head.





PIC#5
Inside the primary handle.





PIC#6
Top of the Li-Ion handle.





PIC#7
Li-Ion tailcap.





PIC#8
Inside the primary tailcap.





PIC#9
Massive threads, rotary switch, and charging lug.





PIC#10
The Reflector.





PIC#11
Bulb and return wire.





PIC#12
Engraving close-up.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 29, 2008)

I love this light. And I will never have it. It is a tragedy ... :mecry:

Thanx for making me feel addictged without the proper fix ...  :wave:

bernie


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 29, 2008)

quality, $$$$$.

Nice pics.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2008)

NICE pics!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2008)

This kind of thing has never been done before with the Beast II. It always seems like such a mystery light in many ways. Thanks a bunch for taking the time to post these great pictures Seery! I just makes me like the light even more than I already do. 


Question though... Do the rubber bumpers come off easily are are they semi-permanent?

:thanks:


----------



## mrwhite1 (Oct 29, 2008)

The end cap on rechargeable handle does not come off, the 123 battery handle cap unscrews. Mine is a little tough to get screwed on, but not that bad.
If I knew how to post pics, I would put some of my new beauty. Seery the pics are great, but for all you who have only seen pictures and not seen this thing in the wild, All I have to say is that pictures don't do it justice. It's unbelievable! Also you need to see some pictures to give it some scale, for example, the case / light / everything weighs about 40 pounds! I don't find the light uncomfortable to carry but the rechargeable handle is 1.7 inches square by my calipers. When I opened the cardboard box and took the case out, I was in disbelief, surely a flashlight isn't in here... when you open the case... well I nearly soiled myself....


----------



## seery (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the kind words.



Patriot36 said:


> Question though... Do the rubber bumpers come off easily are are they semi-permanent?


They do not come off easily and as you stated "semi-permanent" is a good way to put it.




mrwhite1 said:


> ...the 123 battery handle cap unscrews. Mine is a little tough to get screwed on, but not that bad.


Congrats on your new Beast! It feels a little tough because it needs to be pushed over the
O-rings while at the same time it won't start threading until the springs are lined up with
the matching cylinder bores. A few times and you'll get the feel of it.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent pics! Very good to get a close look at it.


----------



## N10 (Oct 30, 2008)

astonishing refinement!..cool pictures..


----------



## Cigarman (Oct 30, 2008)

Quick question about the LED's mounted in the reflector: Would the UV output from the HID lamp end up killing them over time or are they safe from it? Bummer if the LED's got all frosted over when you needed them.:thinking:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Great Pics 


Thanks for the Pictorial,its probably the closest i will ever get to owning such a Beast.



Cheers,
Benny


----------



## PhillyRube (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm only seeing Pic #9


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm seeing 13 pics and the page had no trouble loading. Connection problem perhaps?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, thank you very much for sharing, it's almost like I'm there in person. Though  unfortunately.


----------

